# Mail "le port 110 a expiré" ???



## billboc (11 Janvier 2005)

bonjour,

je rencontre des difficultés ce soir pour la premiere fois a envoyé des mails
mail ne m'indique aucune erreur tout semble ok mais mes mails n'arrivent jamais
à un moment il m'a indiqué que le port 110 avait expiré
mais depuis sur 4 messages un seul est passé ?

que puis-je faire ?

ps: j'utilise une freebox via airport..

merci pour votre aide
A+

Billboc


----------



## da capo (11 Janvier 2005)

Pour l'instant pas grand chose : le port 110 est utilisé pour l'envoi des courriels.
S'il "a expiré" c'est simplement que pour l'instant, pour une raison inconnue, il ne répond pas. Est-il surchargé, en rade ?

Donc patience et renouvelle ton envoi un peu plus tard.


----------



## Bilbo (12 Janvier 2005)

Le port 110 sert à la réception, pas à l'envoi. Tu as sans doute eu un des ces problèmes ponctuels et rares dont Free a le secret. C'est encore le cas ?

À+


----------



## billboc (12 Janvier 2005)

effectivement c'est rentré dans l'ordre...
bizarre quand même, mail ne m'a indiqué le probleme de port bien longtemps après les échecs non signalé de mes envois de message, c'est quand meme problematique tout ça.

il ne faudrait pas que cela soit trop fréquent

merci pour vos réponses
A+

Billboc


----------

